# 2 Rookie Texas LEOs fired for failing to help sergeant



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

...To be a fly on the wall on that department.

SAN ANTONIO — Two San Antonio police probationary officers were terminated after they failed to help a sergeant as he was fired upon by a man with a shotgun early Monday on the Northwest Side. SAPD Sgt. Steven Castillo and the officers had been responding to a disturbance involving 27-year-old Daniel Moncada II at about 2:50 a.m. in the 11700 block of Spring Dale Drive. The officers arrived to find Moncada in the back bedroom. Moncada allegedly fired a shotgun at them, police said. The shot missed Castillo, a 26-year veteran of the force, who fired back, police said. It is unclear how the two probationary officers, who were not identified, failed to assist. Moncada was struck multiple times and died after being taken to University Hospital, police said. “The officer-involved shooting on Spring Dale was tragic and unavoidable,” Chief William McManus said in a statement. “I expect that all SAPD officers will respond appropriately to protect their fellow officers in times of danger. In this case, that did not happen and I felt that the appropriate response was to terminate the two probationary officers.” Officials said the case is under both criminal and administrative review and no further information is being released at this time.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Given the history with the chief there... kinda makes a thinking person think. .


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Man, that is sad . If you can't do the job go fly a desk or something.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Better now than later.


----------

